
Show HN: Build a landing page for free - leeale10
https://home.airdev.co
======
noahfrombundil
AirDev looks cool, but I don't see where you can build a landing page for
free?

~~~
leeale10
You can sign up to do it at [https://home.airdev.co](https://home.airdev.co)

